# Micron Rating of Rolled Gold



## Buzz (Jan 14, 2009)

Hi,

Can anyone tell me how the micron rating relates to the 1/5 or 1/10 or 1/20 etc markings on rolled gold?

What i'm trying to say is 1/10 is how many microns etc?

Regards
Buzz


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 14, 2009)

Buzz
1/10, 1/20 etc is the ratio of gold alloy to base metal. I think it would be nearly impossible to make a standard thickness rating because of the infinate number of shapes and surface area.

You need a scale and to look real close to make sure the gold has not worn off.

Jim


----------



## Smitty (Jan 14, 2009)

Just for the purpose of giving you scale. The average human hair is 45 microns.


----------



## Buzz (Jan 15, 2009)

Thanks for the info guys.

Wondered why I couldn't find anything on Google about this.

I guess it just makes buying scrap that little bit harder when it's quoted in Microns.

Regards
Buzz


----------



## goldsilverpro (Jan 15, 2009)

One micron gold plating is about 40 millionths of an inch thick. This is fairly heavy plating. Fingers usually run about 3/4 of a micron. 

The thickness of gold filled (or, rolled) is more difficult to estimate, since it is based on weight. A piece of 1/10 means the 14K gold is 1/10 of the total weight. Assuming a piece 1/16" thick, covered on both sides with 1/10, 14K, I would guess the thickness of the karat alloy, on each side, to be about .0017", or about 42 microns. I made quite a few assumptions when I calculated this. I could be somewhat off.


----------



## Buzz (Jan 15, 2009)

Thanks for that GSP.

I've been offered a pile of rolled gold items that are marked as 50 Micron.

Your assumptions at least give me a starting point.

Thanks again

Buzz


----------

